

HackrTrackr Now Allows For International Users - dottertrotter
http://hackrtrackr.com/blog.php

======
dottertrotter
Based upon all the requests for international users I've added that
capability, so feel free to sign up. I've also altered the interface based
upon some other suggestions.

------
prakash
PG: Can you please add the hacktrakr link with the other (jobs | leaders)
links on the top of the page. I see many benefits to this:

1\. That way, even if this link is not on the first page, visitors to Hacker
news have an idea of where the end-users are coming from

2\. There are more off line Hacker news meet-ups

3\. Since, YC has no plans of starting programs outside of the US, the # of
visitors from various countries would be a good sign for YC clones

Thanks,

~~~
staunch
A more permanent solution might be to have a "Community Wiki" link that goes
to a site we can all add to. Useful third party stuff like this could be
listed there.

~~~
whacked_new
Side note to staunch, I was in Tokyo a couple months ago!

------
mariorz
so once you find someone near you, how are you supposed to get in touch?

~~~
tocomment
I guess put a note to new users, if you sign up make sure you put contact info
in your YC profile. right?

Interestingly I looked up all 5 people in my area (Maryland, US) and none of
them had anything in their profiles filled out. For shame! ;-)

~~~
bootload
_"... if you sign up make sure you put contact info in your YC profile ..."_

I added something like

\-
[http://hackrtrackr.com/state.php?region=&country=AU](http://hackrtrackr.com/state.php?region=&country=AU)

\- <!-- location:latitude=-37.816,longitude=144.966 -->

the first is the hackrtrackr url for you area, the second is a microformat
lat/lon.

------
palish
dotter, It's great that you were able to so quickly improve HackrTrackr. The
last time I looked at it, it was a little unpolished. It's all quality now.
Great work!

------
bootload
works for me thanks @dottertrotter for the quick turn around

------
vlad
East Coast is De Best!

